# My first attempt



## roge21 (30 Dec 2013)

Hi thought I would post a shot of my first tank now all


 planted and doing well


----------



## Sharpey999 (31 Dec 2013)

Looking very clean 

Can you give us more info

Tank size, filtration etc......


----------



## roge21 (31 Dec 2013)

Thanks
some info on the tank
Tanks is 1000l x500w x600d
1x Aquamanta 400 external filter
1x Eheim 250 Experience external filter
Hydor 300w external heater
Aqua medic Co2 reactor 1000
2x Beames work 38w led lights

The heater is on the Aquamanta and the reactor is on the Eheim
Co2 comes on 2 hours before lights and of 1.5 hours before lights
Lights are on for 7 hours a day.


----------



## roge21 (31 Dec 2013)

Allso power head now removed and home made skimmer


----------



## Hugosek78 (6 Jan 2014)

That is a lovely looking scape


----------



## roge21 (7 Jan 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Ady34 (8 Jan 2014)

I agree, a very nice looking tank, and very good for a first scape 
Perhaps the new tall elecharis sp. or vivipara would have suited better than the vallis though....easily trimmed to shape around the rocks and smaller leaf blade structure.

Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Mark Green (10 Jan 2014)

Nice looking tank  I would have to agree with ady34 concerning the vallis the leaf looks to big for your scape and elecharis sp or vivipara would be suited better for this lay out.

Also how would it look with black or white background....

For a first scape its very good, wish my first attempt looked as good as yours.


----------



## roge21 (11 Jan 2014)

Thanks for the comments and I do agree about the vallis will proberley change it at some point
as for the back ground that's stuck to the tank so am stuck with it


----------

